# Anyone been to Sims Dublin?



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi

Just had ET today as my title says I'm not very hopeful and planning the next clinic!  Embryos only 2 cell and since the Dr had me up off the table before the embryologist had checked the catheter (which I never heard the "all clear") I'm wondering if they even transferred anything!  So now I'm thinking of trying Sums in Dublin, has anyone been?  Or know if someone who had?

Thanks 

Lisa xx


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Lisa 

Haven't used Sims Dublin, sorry. I've just started my second cycle of ICSI and going through GCRM. My first cycle was at RFC but wouldn't want to go there again!!

Good luck and hope that despite your suspicions you get your BFP!! 

L x


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

I was at sims for 2 donor egg cycles a few years ago before they moved premises.
Was with doctor Walsh and he was grand.
Thought the clinic very thorough and modern. Open to new techniques and testing. But expensive. 
We had a bfn on the first cycle and a missed miscarriage on the second. We decided to move to a Czech clinic as we could do more cycles per money spent. I don't feel they handled by missed miscarriage very well (was told just to wait for nature to take its course) but I'm not sure I would have been happy however it was handled. Was sorry to read re your missed miscarriage.

Don't give up yet. Hoping ur embryos are sticking around.

All the best


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi girls

Thanks for replies.

If this FET fails our next go will be the last so I'm really wanting to be at the best clinic.

Leo TOTALLY get where you're coming from with RFC, worst clinic and uninformed staff!  One Dr didn't even know they offered sperm banking nor did the receptionist, ah not even going to excite myself over them but feel the last paid for frozen transfers was money down the drain.  GCRM I had looked at also but it was flying for treatment I was concerned about, is it safe after transfer?  This really will be my last so I really do want to get it right.

Hi Sycamor thanks for insight.  It's the extent of testing they do that I was impressed with.  Again it's flying I was concerned about but if it were safe I'd consider it.  What are prices at the Czech?  Approx for icsi?  And so they offer IMSI?

Thanks 
Lisa


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi again,
I understand ur concern re flying. However I had my successful pregnancy after flying home. Just travel light and take care.
Our donor egg cycle cost €4500 but u have to factor in travel and hotels etc. It included ICSI as standard. If imagine a "normal" ivf cycle would be cheaper, tho you would have to stay longer. We made a holiday of our first cycle and I did enjoy it. 

Good luck and hope u don't need any of this info!


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Lisa,

We will be going to GCRM in a few months, most people I have spoken too have taken the boat over, don't think there is a problem with flying but I know we will be taking the boat and a car so we can travel easily around!!!

Good luck with wherever you decide to go

Joanne x


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,
Good luck with the 2ww and hope you get a BFP.  I was with Sims for a fresh and a frozen cycle.  They are very thorough and progressive but unfortunately I wasn't successful.  Dr there was honest with me and said he thought there was very little they could do for me and wouldn't advise any further cycles which I appreciated (I had had 5 unsuccessful cycles at that stage).  As a sort of by the by he mentioned to me about the Lister in London and how they seemed to work magic on 'ladies such as me' ie a certain age ( I was 3 and with successive failures.  I went to the Lister and now have a lovely ds.
I liked Sims and couldn't fault them.  Let me know if you need further info.


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi. Everyone

Thanks so much for these replies.

I'm 8dp2dt and feel AF is on her way, proper AF feeling.  Although my BFP gave similar to AF symptoms they were just that bit different to AF.  So I tested (early I know) but I did get my BFP 9dp2dt last time (getting more impatient)  anyhows BFN.  So I was upset (albeit still hopeful) but more focused now in choosing the right clinic.  Times not exactly on my side.  

Leah, thanks.  Lister I have saw come up allot on here.  What are there prices like?

Joanne yes boat would be best.  Did you use the consultation clinic they have in NI now?  Is it Dr Traub from the RFC that's on it?

Sycamor that's a good idea putting both a holiday and treatment in one.  Could do with a holiday.  There prices aren't bad either.  What's the clinics details?  How much do you think icsi would be?  With my eggs and DP sperm?  Plus do they offer imsi or picsi ?  Our consultation with Sims is on 24th this month, I'd like DP checked for DNA fragmentation.  If he did have anyway high I'd need a clinic that offered imsi.  Origin don't test for that or offer imsi.

As above I also had a consultation with origin, £500, in April.  They say you should trust your gut and mine isn't pulling me there.  Although I've no complaints, they were very helpful and knowledgeable, informative, I'm just not getting the "feeling" for them plus like above there's a few tests I'd like they don't offer.  DP says ill have all our funds spent on consultations at this rate!  And vitamins!!

All jokes aside there's only funds for 1 go in the likes of Sims where my approx calculations, inc drugs will be near the £7k mark so I just want to know I've give it my best efforts.


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Lisa

Yes we went for our consultation in Belfast for their satellite clinic, you go here for all our scans and blood tests which they then forward to GCRM and then they decide on your treatment, you just travel to Glasgoe for EC and ET, so that's why we are just going to stay the full week, our consultation was with DR Agbaje, I would really recommend him, he is fab, we had Dr Traub in thr RFC, he is fine but really doesn't explain much, whereas Dr Agbaje will go through everything with you and makes so much time for you....
They are actually opening a clinic here this Autumn but at the moment I would still prefer to go to the Glasgow one, I really cannot wait....
Good luck in whatever you decide to do and don't give up hope  

Joanne x


----------



## Alfiemum28 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi

Just wanted give a quick post!! I have friends who used origin & rvh & after failed attempts are one with Simms!! No comparison they wished they had used them years ago!!! After an op Simms recommended it was discovered that my friend had a prob with her tubes that rvh never picked up & Simms consultant happy to help them formally claim!!! I've done a lot of research over the years & Simms is by far the best in Ireland!! If I was getting treatment in uk it would be Simms or the lister.

Hope this helps xx


----------

